# Silviniaco Conti



## scotlass (9 April 2018)

Sadly, Paul Nicholls has confirmed that this great little warrior has died aged just 12 following a team chasing accident on Sunday.

Condolences to everyone who looked after him while he was at Ditcheat and Charlotte Alexander who had him following his retirement from racing.


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 April 2018)

https://www.racingpost.com/news/new...conti-dies-after-team-chasing-accident/326752


I was very sad to read this earlier, he really was a gorgeous horse, he was so genuine and always tried his best.


----------



## Apercrumbie (9 April 2018)

How sad, a fantastic horse.


----------



## KautoStar1 (10 April 2018)

Sad news indeed.  Never quite got the recognition he deserved as slightly in the shadows of KS and The Tank.


----------



## Clodagh (10 April 2018)

He was a lovely horse, and so sad, but what a fabulous life.


----------



## Chiffy (11 April 2018)

So sad, a lovely horse.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (11 April 2018)

So sad. He looked to be loving his new team chasing lifestyle as well.


----------



## TelH (11 April 2018)

It was an almost impossible task to fill the gap that Kauto and Denman left behind but he made a pretty good job of it. 
He was in the RoR parade at Cheltenham only last month and was looking great.


----------



## suffolkmare (12 April 2018)

Sad to read this, he was a great horse and just glad he had an enjoyable if short &#8220;retirement&#8221;


----------

